# Fs: Tropheus duboisi maswas cichlids f1 fry



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Fish are at 1.5 inches now ...Click link below for more info from my previous post 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/classified-archive-29/fs-tropheus-duboisi-maswa-f1-fry-90889/


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

bump.........


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

do these do better in a tank as a group on their own or do they do okay in a mixed African tank?


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

poiuy704 said:


> do these do better in a tank as a group on their own or do they do okay in a mixed African tank?


They do better in groups of 15 or more and aslo it depends what type of africans you mix them with...


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

bump......


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

can you ship?


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

No shipping sorry don't wanna risk it


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

to the top.....


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

bump.............


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

To the top.......


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Still have some left and are at 1.5 inches now☺


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

to the top................


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Can they be mixed with peacocks haps mbuna's and a colony of frontosa?


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

Where arr you located? I want 10 fry if available. A friend may be able to pickup Friday.


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump........


----------



## Bane (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent you a pm


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

bump....................


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump......


----------

